# Best ways to stream to a TV?



## ncfoster (Jan 22, 2011)

I am going out of town and want to be able to watch Cubs games while I am away, among other things. Neither the local cable folks nor MLB will get me the games I want where I am going, so I am attempting to figure out the Roamio's remote streaming capabilities as quickly as possible.

I have a Moto X phone (on Lollipop), and a couple of Nexus 7 tablets (one stock Lollipop, the other on a custom Kit Kat), but I would strongly prefer being able to put it on a real TV for everyone to watch. I have a PS3 that I could take with me, but I am unaware of any way to get Tivo video on that.

I saw in another thread that some have had success casting their screens to a Chromecast from Android. If that works well-enough, that may be what I try, but I'd have to buy the Chromecast, so I am open to whatever set-top boxes might get the job done.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

In the most recent iOS update they enabled AirPlay and HDMI out. Not sure when the lat update for Android was, but maybe it gained the same capability? If so you might just be able to connect your phone to the TV with a cable. Could be worth a try if the cable is cheap enough.


----------



## ncfoster (Jan 22, 2011)

My quick research seems to suggest that HDMI out would be possible with my Moto X's hardware, but that it has not been implemented. So, still looking like screen casting... Thank you for the idea.


----------



## thefisch (Jul 25, 2015)

I just came back from a week away. I could not get OOH streaming to work from there - neither on wifi (on LG phone and nexus 7) or cell data on LG phone. It was streaming at work before I left. And it has worked on and off since returning.

Hopefully it will work consistently for you. But I feel doubtful to rely on it now.


----------



## ncfoster (Jan 22, 2011)

thefisch said:


> I just came back from a week away. I could not get OOH streaming to work from there - neither on wifi (on LG phone and nexus 7) or cell data on LG phone. It was streaming at work before I left. And it has worked on and off since returning.
> 
> Hopefully it will work consistently for you. But I feel doubtful to rely on it now.


I appreciate the honest assessment. I am not so much relying on it as I am throwing up a hail mary to see if I can make it work. The Chromecast has now been purchased, and I will just have to see whether the Roamio streaming works. If not, I should still be able to use the Chromecast, just not to stream the Cubs. Thanks all.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Also look the Amazon fire stick thread. I used this for a similar purpose during the NBA playoffs in the spring.


----------



## Scott R. Scherr (Aug 6, 2003)

Android HDMI out works with a Samsung Galaxy S4 and Nexus 7 tablet using the appropriate adapters.

Scott



Dan203 said:


> In the most recent iOS update they enabled AirPlay and HDMI out. Not sure when the lat update for Android was, but maybe it gained the same capability? If so you might just be able to connect your phone to the TV with a cable. Could be worth a try if the cable is cheap enough.


----------

